# Bunker or mullet



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

What's the difference? Are these generic references to fish "types"?

OK, everyone talks about bunker chunks and finger mullet. Now, do finger mullet grow up to be big (cobb) mullet, or are they bunker?

If they are really different, then is one better than the other? I've used peanut bunker, large bunker, finger mullet, etc., but really haven't paid much attention to targeting a particular bait. Usually I get whatever the bait shop has and what they say is getting the fish to bite.

What I'd really like to do is order bait from a big fish market before I head out, and then make it into chunks, strips, etc. I hear about people ordering flats of bunker, and I did once myself but I wasn't super happy with the product. I thought it was good stuff until I saw the nice bloody firm bunker that Shaggy brought down to AI last fall. Anyway, just looking for advice on what to ask for ordering ahead. I've heard of Kool Ice in Cambridge, and I have used Hatfields in Delaware, but I'm guessing there are a number of choices. Harbor Tackle had some nice stuff last fall, but I'm looking to get some decent quantity and then use some and then use my Food Saver on the rest .... shhhhh, don't tell my wife


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No they*

arent the same....finger mullets will grow up to be large (cobb) mullets.....
Bunkers are your "Atlantic Menhaden" some region call them by another names.....Up in conn in the late 60s, when i was fishing with my dad. They use to call them "Rabbit fish"  we live in New london conn for awhile, and thats what the locals there call them. But "Bunker" seem to be what they call them in your area....down here in fla, most people call them shad....go figureopcorn:........there are about thirty distinct names for just this one fish...another one is "Pogy"


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

bunker=menhaden
mullet=mullet

menhaden is a very oily fish, which makes it a good bait, but i like using the finger mullet too.
i believe the sizes, ie 'finger' mullet & 'peanut' bunker, refer basically to the smaller sizes of the species

maybe this'll help
www.landbigfish.com/saltwater/baitfish.cfm


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Ill take a crack at this.
I believe in general bunker is a term used for menhaden

http://www.fishing-boating.com/baitprofiles/menhaden.htm

It is a very oily fish, and is caught extensively commercially (huge fishery in the Chesapeake Bay, centered at Reedville) for use in fertilizers and catfood. They are often ground for chum since they are so oily.

Mullet are a different species










uh... oops... i mean this










http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/mullstri.html


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

mullet and bunker are 2 distinctly separate types of bait fish.

Bunker (menhaden) is more oily than mullet.

And yes, finger mullet grow up to be larger mullet.

Which to choose ? many drum fishermen swear by mullet for Red Drum, while most targeting stripers would "generally" choose bunker. 

I prefer bunker- as LONG AS- it is fresh.

Right now finger mullet are so thick on the beaches of the OBX that you can usually catch enough with a couple throws of the cast net- and it's hard to beat what is in the water (match the hatch) for fresh bait.

The trouble with buying "flats" of bunker is it usually is not fresh caught- but rather frozen- 

at least that has been my experience.

When choosing where to buy your bait it pays to be choosy- as long as there is plenty of bait available.

Learn how to tell fresh from day old or older :--|- try to be there when it is brought to the shop if possible- a shop should maintian it's bait supply properly- meaning bait should be separated and iced down with drainage to carry away melting ice water. It also pays to pack your bait in your own cooler properly- letting the bait sit in standing water is a major no-no.

I look at the eyes of the bait to help determine freshness- they shouldn't be cloudy or too red in color, especially with bunker- and give a little poke to check for firmness- tho that can be misleading,-- as firm this hour can turn to mush in a couple of hours. THe best way to check freshness is of course to cut into the bait- but shops are not too keen on you doing that, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*mullet*

most bait mullet is jumping mullet that you buy in the stores and sea mullet is usually along the beaches


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> most bait mullet is jumping mullet that you buy in the stores and sea mullet is usually along the beaches


yup 
sea mullet = whiting = kingfish ---- don't wanna use these for bait -- you wanna eat em!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Never knew sea mullet and whiting were the same fish!!! LOL

Whiting's good eatin'! 

Steve


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

*mullet*

Business in the front and all fun in the back!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*First time*

i heard that too, well our sea mullet is our regular mullet....That runs and jumps in the jettys/rivers/surf.....our whiting is just that a whiting opcorn: Boy i would be confuse too,  

Mullet= is finger mullet, med mullet, large mullet, jumping mullet, beach mullet 

Whiting= i also use it for bait  at times, but we just call it a "Whiting" down here

Bunker= pogy,shad,mehanden......and a whole much of other names....opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*perhaps*

perhaps the characterization is regional to NC -- but thats what i've always thought (sea mullet= whiting=kingfish) and lookee here 
www.ncfisheries.net/fishfind/coastal5.htm
scroll all the way down


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Nc*

doesnt know anything about naming a fish In all my years of fishing, i have never heard of anyone calling a whiting a sea mullet....But then i might have, but just walk away from the tourist. If you would have walk up to me and say how the sea mullets were biting....i would have said "Great".....then walk away from you damn tourist....i would have made fun of it a long time ago.....

But now that i know, i will try to be more helpful to anyone looking for sea mullets.....heh heh


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah -- a rose is a rose is a rose -- a rose by any other name would still smell as sweet (paraphrasing Shakespeare) so i guess no matter what ya call it sea mullet is still 'good eats'. actually i have more often heard sea mullets referred to as southern kingfish than whiting....but looks like its all the same.....maybe its called "sea" mullet to distinguish it from the mullet that is used for bait.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Aren't alewife also considered bunker?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Note to fishhead -- looks like randy is taking orders to hold fresh bait (menhaden) in the bait shack forum-- don't know if that helps with your location


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow ... lots of info in a short period of time. Thanks guys!

Oh, and also thanks for the Bait Shack heads-up ... didn't ever go there on the board before.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Aren't alewife also considered bunker?


don't think so -- here's some more info tho
www.in.gov/dnr/invasivespecies/ALEWIFE.pdf


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

:fishing:

From Down East NC, Bunker is also called Fatback. But it is definately not to be confused with a good ole hunk of "fatback" that you cook with. That "fatback" is P I G pig (as Justin Wilson would say).


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sea Mullet*

is some mighty fine eats ....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

it doesnt really matter what you call them, i eat them both. bunker,mehnhaden, mullet, jumping mullet they are crispy when i cook 'em.
dip in soy sauce w/ vinegar and thailand peppershmmm yummy.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> yup
> sea mullet = whiting = kingfish ---- don't wanna use these for bait -- you wanna eat em!



Well - if the big drum are chewing on sea mullet- I'll toss the head out on a rig and keep the rest for eating myself- I have seen times when fresh sea mullet heads (whiting, etc.) were being taken by the drum while the other bait offerings were going untouched.

Just an observation.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

In addition to Surf Cat's freshness test, take a look at the gills. Fresh ones will be nice and bright red. If they start looking greyish or brownish red, dem fish is going bad quick.

fyi, official accepted name of the the other white meat(sea mullet/whiting) is kingfish. And to top it off, there is a northern kingfish, southern kingfish, and gulf kingfish.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I use Mullet instead of Menhaden just because I'd rather my hands smell like Mullet than Menhaden.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Seamullet,whiting,and kingfish,are also called roundhead...
NEVER EVER TURN DOWN A SEAMULLET HEAD FER BAIT..

Mullet sizes:
Finger
Cob (my favorite alround bait)
Horse
The two species we get are silver,and striped.. 

Menhaden,mossbunker,bunker,some call alewive,and fatback.. Little ones peanut bunker.
Great for drum,but have had better luck with mullet.. Imho stripers eat fatback better'n mullet..


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Kenny, now I understand if this is like prying into your personal life, like peeping through the bedroom winder :--|....but you ever use chunks of cob, or just knoggins?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

OK, now that we've ID'd the critters ... are there still lots in the surf, particularly DE and MD? I'm bringing the castnet, and am looking to freeze some bait for later in the fall.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

What Mom said.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Kenny, now I understand if this is like prying into your personal life, like peeping through the bedroom winder :--|....but you ever use chunks of cob, or just knoggins?


 Next time you're on Rodanthe,ask Russell about the cobs that "The General" brought out there... Rob,just using heads 0 Russell, with what he called "sweetmeat", 4.... 
You do the math...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Next time you're on Rodanthe,ask Russell about the cobs that "The General" brought out there... Rob,just using heads 0 Russell, with what he called "sweetmeat", 4....
> You do the math...



I aint got boots deep enough to walk through the chit talked on Rodanthe Pier lol


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

The mullet that is refferred to as whiting up in these parts is TOTally different than the florida mullet....you florida boys know the ones that i am talking about..those damn fish that jump every 1.34 seconds, totally interupting the peaceful morning landscape...that fish that you still check everytime you hear one jump praying that it is instead a red tailing...that fish that sometimes jumps straight into your flats boat....that fish thatcan irritate like no other


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If you*

live here in fla you have to admit that jumping mullets have made you laugh  I can't count how many times i have seen "Tourist" casting to them with lures or baited hooks. I used to go out of my way and tell people that they cant be caught like that. But after having some people give me that funny look....I quit doing that and now i just sit back and enjoy, sometimes i even add "Damn you almost had him"  
But i do still try to tell "some" people that "You're arent going to catch them like that" 
If you been here in fla around the 70s you would remember the HUGE schools of Mullets we used to get.....It was something to see almost the whole inlet shoot up with jumping Mullets cause something was chasing them.....Now that was a sight!! opcorn:

*Death smiles at everyone Marines smile back*


----------



## MCS (Aug 15, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> live here in fla you have to admit that jumping mullets have made you laugh  I can't count how many times i have seen "Tourist" casting to them with lures or baited hooks. I used to go out of my way and tell people that they cant be caught like that. But after having some people give me that funny look....I quit doing that and now i just sit back and enjoy, sometimes i even add "Damn you almost had him"
> But i do still try to tell "some" people that "You're arent going to catch them like that"
> If you been here in fla around the 70s you would remember the HUGE schools of Mullets we used to get.....It was something to see almost the whole inlet shoot up with jumping Mullets cause something was chasing them.....Now that was a sight!! opcorn:
> 
> *Death smiles at everyone Marines smile back*


When my dad moved to New Port Richie I used to laugh at him when he told me that he was targeting the mullet behind his house. When I went to visit him last year, I watched as he threw out a ball of bread on a float and brought one in after another. Weird.... :fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

MCS said:


> When my dad moved to New Port Richie I used to laugh at him when he told me that he was targeting the mullet behind his house. When I went to visit him last year, I watched as he threw out a ball of bread on a float and brought one in after another. Weird.... :fishing:


 Yeap,used to catchem on earthworms out of the Nuese River in New Bern NC when I was about 6yrs old....


----------

